# hearing the howlers again



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

starting to hear the howl again. most deer hunters are out of the woods now and the dawgs around the house seem to be relaxing again. maybe we can start calling some in. Does this seem to happen in most locations?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

You may be hearing more howling because the mating season is getting started. They all want to do it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers...Jon is right, tis the season to be shooting


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, lots of pairing up going on.


----------

